# How much power will my RS4 clutch hold



## mtm3 (Aug 8, 2012)

right now i am running a stage 3- setup on my b5 s4, im toying with upgrading the fueling to full stage 3. Just wondering if anyone out there has tried this with a factory rs4 clutch? would it work for a while if i babied it or is it flat out of the question to go full stage three with the rs4 clutch?


----------

